# Spray nozzles



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

What type and size nozzles are you using to apply liquid nitrogen?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> What type and size nozzles are you using to apply liquid nitrogen?


How much does coop charge to spray? By the time I did the math, it was just a bit more for them to spray....they use ribbon nozzles, and their machine looks like crap....that's purty much all it does. $7 and acre here....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

TeeJet SJ7's that are brown in color. Let's me spray 15 to 25 gpa at 6 to 8 mph.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah that's the ones I was thinking of using . The brown ones are the SJ7-5.


----------

